# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Underrail

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide d'Underrail*.

----------


## Pandalex

Yop, j'ai jeté un oeil au guide mais ce n'est pas suffisant pour moi !
Je suis au début, j'ai remis le courant sur le système principal, je l'ai aussi mis sur deux autre stations mais dès que je vais à l'Est je me fait attaquer par 4 rachiens.
Et forcément je crève (j'arrive a foirer le headshot à 95% de hitchance).
Je peux en général tuer deux chien sans crever si j'utilise une seringue mais elles sont rares et cher ...

Comment puis-je m'en sortir ?
C'est quoi la technique pour pas crever comme une bouse (je suis pauvre j'ai acheté des lockpicket un haxor)
En arme j'ai un flingue et un pied de biche.
J'ai l'attaque Psi aussi (mais le perso ne se met pas à danser Gangnam Style ce qui est décevant)

J'ai volé de la bouffe dans le cuisine mais ça n'a pas l'air de réparer.
Comment on se soigne si on a pas de seringue ?
Merci !

----------


## Pandalex

Bon le doc me soigne si je rentre à la base ...
J'ai pu me débrouiller dans la douleur contre les ratschiens mais les scarabées Psi me démontent ..

----------


## Ramenos

> Bon le doc me soigne si je rentre à la base ...
> J'ai pu me débrouiller dans la douleur contre les ratschiens mais les scarabées Psi me démontent ..


Underrail n'est clairement pas un RPG qui te tient par la main. Je ne compte plus les fois où je suis mort bêtement et aussi les fois où je cherchais à executer une action simple à travers une interface minimaliste.... Mais une fois la prise en main OK, c'est le bonheur.

Je pense que le guide est surtout là pour t'aider dans la création de personnage. Par la suite, il vaut mieux découvrir le jeu par soi-même. Quoiqu'il en soit, je peux te dire que c'est du très bon  ::): .

----------


## PG 13

Les scarabées psy sont très très méchants; j' arrive à m' en faire 3 d' un coup mais 4 j' essaie même plus. J' ai d' ailleurs rarement vu une mécanique pareille, leur puissance augmente avec le nombre mais pas numériquement. Ils sont vraiment beaucoup plus forts dés qu' ils sont en groupe, et lancent plus de sorts de plus en plus violents. Un tout seul c' est chiant, deux çà devient rigolo et dangereux, trois çà devient over chaud, quatre c' est le suicide assuré... (du moins jusqu'un certain niveau)

Serait ce une première? 

(Quand je pense que ce mec a développé ce jeu tout seul.... quel taré ^^ )

----------


## Izual

Woops, désolé, j'avais oublié de m'abonner à ce topic.




> Yop, j'ai jeté un oeil au guide mais ce n'est pas suffisant pour moi !
> Je suis au début, j'ai remis le courant sur le système principal, je l'ai aussi mis sur deux autre stations mais dès que je vais à l'Est je me fait attaquer par 4 rachiens.
> Et forcément je crève (j'arrive a foirer le headshot à 95% de hitchance).
> Je peux en général tuer deux chien sans crever si j'utilise une seringue mais elles sont rares et cher ...
> 
> Comment puis-je m'en sortir ?
> C'est quoi la technique pour pas crever comme une bouse (je suis pauvre j'ai acheté des lockpicket un haxor)
> En arme j'ai un flingue et un pied de biche.
> J'ai l'attaque Psi aussi (mais le perso ne se met pas à danser Gangnam Style ce qui est décevant)
> ...


Les seringues ne sont pas si rares que ça par la suite, donc ce n'est pas la peine de les économiser. Mais oui, j'ai déjà fait pas mal d'allers-retours chez le Doc de la station pour qu'il me requinque gratis.

Pour le reste, tout dépend de l'archétype de ton perso, impossible d'en dire plus sans connaitre ses points forts. Si tu as du Psi, normalement tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis contre les rats-taupes ou je sais pas quoi : une bonne attaque de feu, et il n'y a plus personne.
Contre les azuridae, essaye de les isoler, une par une elles sont déjà nettement moins méchantes. Et attaque au moment où leur carapace est ouverte, pas quand elles sont en position défensives.  ::):

----------

